# New product - stationary table bottle filling station



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 20, 2014)

I came up with this idea some time ago and was finally was able to finish it 
It is designed to work with the Allinonewinepump bottle filler – it is fully adjustable – by adjusting the thumb screw to any bottle height. 

The nice thing is you can fill one bottle and instantly start filling another, leaving your hands opens in order to cork the bottle prior to the 2nd one filling completely.

I will be looking for individuals to thoroughly test this operation – prior to it going on my website. I personally have done multiple tests and I am happy to introduce it to you all.

The wooden base and the actual Allinone bottling attachment is not included.
I am looking for approx. 10 people or so – there will be a cost involved – but much less than when it is officially for sale.

here is a youtube link - 
http://youtu.be/L9B8UIdI3XE

Please PM me for more information 

Here are some pics -


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting, when you lift it does the wine in the tube just stay there or does it backflow and it has to be suctioned back up each time? Most of these kind of things have some kind of overflow bottle, does this one not need one? You need to get your logo burnt into the wood base! WVMJ


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 20, 2014)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> Interesting, when you lift it does the wine in the tube just stay there or does it backflow and it has to be suctioned back up each time? Most of these kind of things have some kind of overflow bottle, does this one not need one? You need to get your logo burnt into the wood base! WVMJ



It was made for use of the Allinone - yes it has to be suctioned back up each time - it still only takes less than 15 seconds per bottle (750ml )

Yes the Allinone has a built in overflow bottle 

I like the idea of a logo !! - this is to determine if there is a need for this type of product at this time


----------



## jojabri (Apr 21, 2014)

I know for me, I have to bottle and cork solo. This makes for a long and arduous task and leaves my wine susceptible to air for much longer than I would think is ideal.

Can not freaking wait to get my aio ordered!


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 21, 2014)

Isnt there a simple cheap backflow valve that could be put on it to keep the liquid in the tubing after the vacum is lost when you lift up the lever? Seems like a lot of tooing and frooing for the wine to go thru during bottling which in and of itself is rather traumatic for the wine without yoyoing up and down??? My typical bottling day looks like a grisly CSI scene, just smells a lot better WVMJ



vacuumpumpman said:


> It was made for use of the Allinone - yes it has to be suctioned back up each time - it still only takes less than 15 seconds per bottle (750ml )
> 
> Yes the Allinone has a built in overflow bottle
> 
> I like the idea of a logo !! - this is to determine if there is a need for this type of product at this time


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll help...

Got a few ideas for this also. Let me get some thoughts together and look into some components.

Ill pm you later


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 21, 2014)

Steve didn't the original one that Rick Rhoffart made had an over flow bottle with it. I know you could ask Ibglowin as he also got one of these several years ago. Here is a link to it and picture of Mikes. http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f83/bottling-day-hoffart-auto-bottle-filler-16351/


----------



## grapeman (Apr 21, 2014)

And here it is in action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PXdkJohy2QA


----------



## Davolous (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Steve, 

Did you put some sort of auto stop on that one, or is someone hitting the release button in the video?

It's a great idea love my AllInOne, but I have knocked over a few bottles during filling trying to do too many things at once.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 21, 2014)

Davolous said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> Did you put some sort of auto stop on that one, or is someone hitting the release button in the video?
> 
> It's a great idea love my AllInOne, but I have knocked over a few bottles during filling trying to do too many things at once.



It is setup to be used with the Allinone - meaning that the vacuum release should be used.
I did try to pull up on it without the vacuum release and it does work - you just have to be careful not to tip over the bottle and your liquid height will not as consistent, as if you used the vacuum release valve. 

I wanted a setup like this that was fully adjustable - so it does not matter whatever bottle you are using. I like the idea that it can swing -so you can have several bottles in a row and pull up and start the process over again.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 21, 2014)

Dan - DoctorCAD

I can put an inline one way valve and set the vacuum to be the bottling height to make it work ,like you want it to. You will be also be able to filter and bottle at the same time - very similar to the Enolmatic.

There would be alot more wine in the overflow container - doing it this way. 

I personally like to transfer or filter the carboys to have unity within all the bottles, prior to bottling.

I also designed it that you can easily remove your existing bottle filler attachment in order to clean or sanitize easily.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Apr 22, 2014)

Does it automatically turn off when the bottle is full, doesnt look like its a start and auto stop while you are corking the last bottle kind of setup? WVMJ


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 22, 2014)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> Does it automatically turn off when the bottle is full, doesnt look like its a start and auto stop while you are corking the last bottle kind of setup? WVMJ



No it is not a auto stop - see post #10 for more details


----------

